# When do the muskie show up at the Alum creek spillway?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Last year the spillway was a pleasant surprise for me. Its only about 10 mins away from my door and I liked to hit it for an hour or 2 at dusk last summer and fall casting big suspending Rogues looking for eyes and an occasional muskie bite. 

I know they're there in the summer and fall but are they there in the spring too?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ask I_Shock_Em about when they arive...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

They are there pretty much all the time. When can you count on catching one? That there is a million dollar question. Guys catch them in April and May. Then there are some random catches at other times of the year. However, every time I go they are not biting...........so beware if you see me there. ha ha!

It would help to get some flow. I like to see the release rate at 15 cfs or more and it aint squat right now.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=03228805


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i hooked into a nice one this past Friday so they are definately in there


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

A perch or sucker finish suspending jerkbait should be a good choice this time of year. I would fish @ the transition to deep water you'll see the shelf if the water is low enough. Otherwise fish the bending part of the channel. Try close to the dam in the deep section when it gets warm and the water is low. They're in there Iv'e hooked em before. Good luck :B. 

L.C.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I hooked up with a husky jerk suspending


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Some guy caught one down there last Sunday


----------

